# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Miele] Πρόβλημα σε Miele g 1830

## mliapis

Καλημέρα,

Πρόσφατα αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένο ένα πλυντήριο πιάτων Miele g 1830, το οποίο μου παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα:

Κατά την διάρκεια της πλυσης σε ακανόνιστα χρονικά διαστήματα το πλυντήριο σβήνει, μετά από λίγο ξανανάβει, μετά ξανασβήνει κατόπιν μπορεί να ξανανάψει μετα από 5-10 λεπτά και στο τέλος είτε σβήνει μόνο του εντελώς ή το σβήνω εγώ για να μην κάνω μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.  Όταν το αφήσω για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (συνήθως το αφήνω 2-3 ώρες) το ξανανάβω και λειτουργεί κανονικά, από το σημείο που είχε σταματήσει την πλύση.

Τονίζω ότι δεν μου το κάνει σε συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο, ούτε το κάνει πάντα: δοκίμασα 3 φορές πλύσιμο και σταμάτησε στους εξής υπολοιπόμενους χρόνους: 1η πλύση στις 2 ώρες, 2η πλύση στο 1:30, 3η πλύση στα 24 λεπτά. Μετά μου έχει πλύνει κανονικά 4-5 φορές, τόσο στο εντατικό πρόγραμμα των 75' όσο και σε κανονικά προγράμματα. Και εκεί που νομίζα ότι έφτιαξε, το πρωί διαπίστωσα ότι στην χθεσινοβραδυνή πλύση σταμάτησε 7 λεπτά πριν το τέλος του προγράμματος. Επίσης δεν μου βγάζει κάποιο κωδικό σφάλματος στην οθόνη.

Μήπως τυχόν γνωρίζει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει, καθώς ένας τεχνικός που ήρθε δεν ήξερε τι μπορεί να το προκαλεί και για να το πάω στη miele θα πρέπει να πληρώσω πιο πολλά λεφτά από ότι το πήρα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## vasilimertzani

Για θέμα τροφοδοσία μου κάνει.οταν σβήνει αν ξαναπατήσει δεν ξανααναβει η πρέπει να περασει ώρα;

----------


## mliapis2003

Δεν θυμάμαι καλά, νομίζω ότι δεν ξαναναβει αμέσως, αλλά και την ώρα που ανάβοσβήνει δεν με αφήνει να κάνω ακύρωση του προγράμματος

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Κάτι μου λέει , ότι είναι θέμα δυσλειτουργίας  αντιπαρασιτικου πυκνωτή, σε πλυντήριο ρούχων σε απροσδιόριστες στιγμές έπεφτε ο ρελέ του σπιτιού , κατηργησα τον παραπάνω πυκνωτή και δεν ξαναειχα πρόβλημα .

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mliapis2003

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Αυτό με τον πυκνωτή μου κίνησε μία υποψία. Επειδή έχω παρατηρήσει ότι έχω ένα θέμα με τα ρεύματα (όταν εκκινεί ή διακόπτει την λειτουργία το ψυγείο μου επηρεάζει τον υπολογιστή, σαν να ρίχνει την τάση του στιγμιαία) αυτός ο αντιπαρασιτικός πυκνωτής τι κάνει (συγγνώμη αλλά είμαι λίγο άσχετος); Μπορεί να φταίει αυτή η στιγμιαία "πτώση τάσεως"; (δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το περιγράψω.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Αν τα λέω καλά , αντιπαρασιτικος είναι μια διάταξη (φίλτρα )πυκνωτή πηνιο κτλ μπαίνει στην είσοδο της τροφοδοσίας φιλτράρει κάποιες συχνότητες (θόρυβο) , σε συσκευές με μοτέρ , νομίζω με καρβουνακια , οι σπινθιρισμοι του κινητήρα, κάνουν παρεμβολές σε συσκευές ραδιοφώνου , τηλεόρασης κτλ

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάποιο θερμικό ασφαλείας ? (π.χ. υπερθέρμανσης θαλάμου / σωληνωτής αντίστασης θέρμανσης με προστασία ) και επανέρχεται μόλις κατεβεί η θερμοκρασία . Το μόνο που μου το χαλάει είναι η παρακάτω δήλωση .



> μετά από λίγο ξανανάβει, μετά ξανασβήνει κατόπιν μπορεί να ξανανάψει μετα από 5-10 λεπτά και στο τέλος* είτε σβήνει μόνο του εντελώς* ή το σβήνω εγώ για να μην κάνω μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.


Και αυτό που ενισχύει την υποψία μου



> Μετά μου έχει πλύνει κανονικά 4-5 φορές, τόσο στο εντατικό πρόγραμμα των 75' όσο και σε κανονικά προγράμματα.


Το εντατικό μήπως εννοείς με λιγότερες θερμοκρασίες ? (κρύα προγράμματα / χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες ). Γιαυτό και δούλεψε κανονικά? / το εντοίχισες ενώ δεν πρέπει? (ανάλογα το μοντέλο)

----------


## mliapis2003

Το εντατικό πρόγραμμα που το έβαλα σημαίνεί, σύμφωνα με το manual,  πλυσιμο στους 75 βαθμούς (εξ' ου και το εντατικό) με διάρκεια προγράμματος 2.40. Επειδή και εγώ αρχικά υποψιάστηκα ότι θα υπάρχει κάποια ασφάλεια έναντι της υπερθέρμανσης η οποία θα πέφτει το ξαναδοκίμασα αρχικά σε πρόγραμμα στους 55 βαθμούς (δούλεψε), μετά στο εντατικό 75 βαθμούς (ξαναδούλεψε), μετά άλλες 2 φορές σε πρόγραμμα χωρίς πρόπλυση στους 55 βαθμούς (ξαναδούλεψε). Εχθές το βράδυ το ξαναέβαλα στους 55 και ξυπνώντας το πρωι για να δω τι έκανε, ήταν σβηστό και όταν πάτησα το on/off, άνοιξε και συνέχισε τα τελευταία 7 λεπτά που είχαν απομείνει μέχρι το τέλος προγράμματος.  Αυτό μου ενισχύει και εμένα τις υποψίες ότι κάποια θερμική ασφάλεια διακόπτει τη λειτουργία του πλυντηρίου.  
Το πλυντηριο το πήρα από μαγαζί με μεταχειρισμένα, ήρθε ο τεχικός τους το Σάββατο και μου είπε ότι υποψιάζεται ότι επειδή δεν είχε τα ποδαράκια και δεν ήταν αλφαδιασμένο πιθανόν να είναι κάποια ασφάλεια που έχει στην πόρτα για τα νερά και να μην το χρησιμοποιήσω μέχρι να φέρει ποδαράκια. Εγώ όμως δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό έχει να κάνει με το προβλημά μου. Όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες που συλλέγω θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω προκειμένου να του δώσω ιδέες, όταν θα ξαναέρθει προκειμένου να βρούμε μία λύση. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θέλω να επιστρέψω το πλυντήριο, καθώς είναι πολύ όμορφο και με πολλά προγράμματα.

----------


## mliapis2003

*"αντιπαρασιτικος είναι μια διάταξη (φίλτρα )πυκνωτή πηνιο κτλ μπαίνει στην είσοδο της τροφοδοσίας φιλτράρει κάποιες συχνότητες (θόρυβο) , σε συσκευές με μοτέρ , νομίζω με καρβουνακια , οι σπινθιρισμοι του κινητήρα, κάνουν παρεμβολές σε συσκευές ραδιοφώνου , τηλεόρασης κτλ"*

Δηλαδή αυτό είναι για να μην προκαλεί παρεμβολές σε άλλες συσκευές ή και για να προστατέψει την ίδια τη συσκευή από παρεμβολές από άλλες συσκευές;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επειδή έχω παρατηρήσει ότι έχω ένα θέμα με τα ρεύματα (όταν εκκινεί ή διακόπτει την λειτουργία το ψυγείο μου επηρεάζει τον υπολογιστή, σαν να ρίχνει την τάση του στιγμιαία)


Αφού οι τεχνικοί σου αλλάξουν τα ποδαράκια της συσκευής (και τρομάρα τους ) αν έφταιγε το αλφάδιασμα (αλήθεια είχαν και αλφάδι μαζί τους ?) . Δηλαδή στις 4-5 φορές που δούλεψε καλά δεν ήθελε αλφάδιασμα έτσι?
Το παραπάνω με την πτώση τάσης είναι πρόβλημα . Τώρα το ψυγείο φταίει ? η ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση? θέλει διερεύνηση.
Συσκευές με τούρμπο ηλεκτρονικά απαιτούν "καθαρόαιμο " ρεύμα και όχι μπασταρδεμένο ρεύμα , γιαυτό και δεν συμπαθώ τέτοιες συσκευές (ούτε να μου τις χαρίσουν) , προτιμώ τις μηχανικές μπακατέλες που δουλεύουν και με 230V και με 400V με 12V ή και μετά από κεραυνοπληξία , στάνταρ δουλειά να γίνεται και έχει αποδειχτεί στο παρελθόν για πολλά πολλά χρόνια ..... τώρα μας ήρθαν αυτά τα γαλαζοβράκια της Miele να μας το παίξουν μαστοράντζες με τα αλφάδια κάθε εβδομάδα .

----------


## andyferraristi

> ... προτιμώ τις μηχανικές μπακατέλες που δουλεύουν και με 230V και με 400V ...


Για δείξε καμία για να καταλάβουμε τι εννοείς ???   :Tongue2:

----------


## mliapis

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από την μικρή εμπειρία μου (όχι σε τέτοια θέματα, σε άλλου είδους μηχανήματα) έχω και εγώ διαπιστώσει ότι όσο λιγότερα ηλεκτρονικά, τόσο πιο σκληροτράχηλα τα μηχανήματα, αλλά και πιο εύκολα επισκευάσιμα. Έλα όμως που αρέσει στη γυναίκα το design του πλυντηρίου :Rolleyes:  και δεν θέλει να το επιστρέψουμε (αν μας το πάρουν πίσω διότι απ' ότι κατάλαβα, τα μαγαζιά τέτοιου τύπου είναι λίγο "αρκεί να σου πουλήσω"). 
Αυτός μου είπε να μην το λειτουργήσω μέχρι να το "φτιάξει", αλλά επειδή νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο άσχετος και δεν θα βρω άκρη, λέω να κάνω μόνος μου αρχικά μία δοκιμή βάζοντάς το να δουλέψει και παρακολουθώντας αν προκληθεί πρόβλημα την ώρα που ξεκινάει το ψυγείο και μετά τραβώντας μπαλαντέζα από το κάτω διαμέρισμα για να εξετάσω το ενδεχόμενο της πτώσης τάσης (ή όπως αλλιώς μπορεί να ονομαστεί αυτό). Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να του κάνω μεγαλύτερη ζημιά;
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι πλακέτα;; Το ρωτάω αυτό διότι το "μαγαζί" δίνει εγγύηση 3 μήνες εκτός της πλακέτας. Αν είναι να μην προσπαθήσω τίποτα και να επιμείνω για επιστροφή. Εκτιμώ βέβαια, με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου ότι αν ήταν πλακέτα δεν θα δούλευε καθόλου, αλλά ξέρω 'γω;
Οποιαδήποτε άλλη ιδέα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη :Biggrin: . Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Για δείξε καμία για να καταλάβουμε τι εννοείς ???


 (όσο αφορά σε ευαισθησίες από διαταραχές ρευμάτων και όχι μόνο ήταν η έννοια / όπου τα μηχανικά δεν χαμπαριάζουν από τέτοια ) 

Δεν ξέρω αν παρακολουθείς εντατικά τα διάφορα θέματα του φόρουμ , αλλά πρόσφατα (περίπου πριν εβδομάδα ) είχαμε π.χ. ένα θέμα που αφορούσε πλυντήριο ρούχων της Aeg όπου κόλλησε το πρόγραμμα (μηχανικό στο μεγάλο του ποσοστό ) το οποίο ανάγκαζε τον κινητήρα να περιστρέφεται συνεχώς από την μία μεριά περιστροφής, από μηχανική βλάβη του εγκεφάλου , που όμως ο θεματοθέτης ο ίδιος το εντόπισε εύκολα το πρόβλημα .

Το συγκεκριμένο είχε ολίγα ηλεκτρονικά πάνω στην πλακέτα + πλακέτα οδήγησης του κινητήρα ξέχωρα .
Την πάτησε μόνο και μόνο επειδή δόλια και σκόπιμα από την εταιρία είχαν πανάκριβα τον μηχανικό εγκέφαλο !!! ενώ πρακτικά δεν έκανε σε αξία ούτε κατά το 1/6 της τιμής σε σύγκριση με μιας πλακέτας προγραμματισμού με σκέτα ηλεκτρονικά .

Στο τέλος ο θεματοθέτης το λειτούργησε συμβιβαστικά ρίχνοντας ολίγο WD40 λιπαντικό εντός του μηχανικού προγραμματιστή και έστρωσε για όσο πάει (και μιλάμε για μοντέλα που λειτουργούν 25 - 30 χρόνια απροβλημάτιστα ) . Τέτοια μοντέλα με μηχανικά προγράμματα έχουν (είχαν βγάλει ) και στα πλυντήρια πιάτων . 

Με λίγα λόγια Φίλε Andyferraristi η νέα τεχνολογία μου θυμίζει τα μπλε βρακιά που είχαν βγάλει παλιότερα με την ειδική σχισμή μπροστά ως δήθεν πλεονέκτημα για να μπορείς να βγάζεις το τσουτσούνι με ταχύτητα .... αυτά τα βρακιά πλέον κατάλαβε ο κόσμος ότι δεν του ήταν απαραίτητα και ή τα καταργήσαμε ή καταλάβαμε ότι πρέπει να τα φοράμε ανάποδα με την σχισμή προς τα πίσω και προς το συμφέρον μόνο των εταιριών. 




> Το ρωτάω αυτό διότι το "μαγαζί" δίνει εγγύηση 3 μήνες εκτός της πλακέτας.


Σαν να λέμε για αυτοκίνητο ότι σου δίνουν εγγύηση 50 χρόνια για την εξωτερική βαφή ("design" όπως λέει και η γυναίκα σου) του οχήματος εκτός από τα υπόλοιπα μέρη .




> και παρακολουθώντας αν προκληθεί πρόβλημα την ώρα που ξεκινάει το ψυγείο


Που θα είναι πλήρως εκτός ρεύματος το ψυγείο . (και αν πραγματοποιεί σωστά πλύσεις από εκεί και πέρα ) .




> και μετά τραβώντας μπαλαντέζα από το κάτω διαμέρισμα για να εξετάσω το ενδεχόμενο της πτώσης τάσης (ή όπως αλλιώς μπορεί να ονομαστεί αυτό).


Η πτώση τάσης μπορεί να είναι και στο κάτω διαμέρισμα ή και στην γύρω περιοχή (δεν είναι βέβαιο ). Το βεβαιότατο είναι ότι ένα μηχανικό πλυντήριο θα δούλευε έτσι κι αλλιώς παρόλο τα παραπάνω προβλήματα σε διακυμάνσεις .

----------

greekengineer (20-03-19)

----------


## mliapis

Ναι καταλαβαίνω ότι ένα μηχανικό πλυντήριο είναι πιο αξιόπιστο, αλλά δυστυχώς τι να κάνω που το θέλει η γυναίκα.
Εαν δοκιμάσω αυτά που περιγράφω παραπάνω, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να προξενήσε περαιτέρω βλάβη; Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω;;

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ναι καταλαβαίνω ότι ένα μηχανικό πλυντήριο είναι πιο αξιόπιστο, αλλά δυστυχώς τι να κάνω που το θέλει η γυναίκα


Της λές ένα κι ένα κάνει δύο,τέλος.Δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώνεις ηλιθιότητες του κατασκευαστή.Και αν αρχίσει μα και μου της λες για την αντοχή στη χρήση.Αν δεν καταλάβει πρόβλημα της....

----------


## andyferraristi

> (όσο αφορά σε ευαισθησίες από διαταραχές ρευμάτων και όχι μόνο ήταν η έννοια / όπου τα μηχανικά δεν χαμπαριάζουν από τέτοια ) 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν παρακολουθείς εντατικά τα διάφορα θέματα του φόρουμ , αλλά πρόσφατα (περίπου πριν εβδομάδα ) είχαμε π.χ. ένα θέμα που αφορούσε πλυντήριο ρούχων της Aeg όπου κόλλησε το πρόγραμμα (μηχανικό στο μεγάλο του ποσοστό ) το οποίο ανάγκαζε τον κινητήρα να περιστρέφεται συνεχώς από την μία μεριά περιστροφής, από μηχανική βλάβη του εγκεφάλου , που όμως ο θεματοθέτης ο ίδιος το εντόπισε εύκολα το πρόβλημα .
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο είχε ολίγα ηλεκτρονικά πάνω στην πλακέτα + πλακέτα οδήγησης του κινητήρα ξέχωρα .
> Την πάτησε μόνο και μόνο επειδή δόλια και σκόπιμα από την εταιρία είχαν πανάκριβα τον μηχανικό εγκέφαλο !!! ενώ πρακτικά δεν έκανε σε αξία ούτε κατά το 1/6 της τιμής σε σύγκριση με μιας πλακέτας προγραμματισμού με σκέτα ηλεκτρονικά .
> 
> Στο τέλος ο θεματοθέτης το λειτούργησε συμβιβαστικά ρίχνοντας ολίγο WD40 λιπαντικό εντός του μηχανικού προγραμματιστή και έστρωσε για όσο πάει (και μιλάμε για μοντέλα που λειτουργούν 25 - 30 χρόνια απροβλημάτιστα ) . Τέτοια μοντέλα με μηχανικά προγράμματα έχουν (είχαν βγάλει ) και στα πλυντήρια πιάτων . 
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια Φίλε Andyferraristi η νέα τεχνολογία μου θυμίζει τα μπλε βρακιά που είχαν βγάλει παλιότερα με την ειδική σχισμή μπροστά ως δήθεν πλεονέκτημα για να μπορείς να βγάζεις το τσουτσούνι με ταχύτητα .... αυτά τα βρακιά πλέον κατάλαβε ο κόσμος ότι δεν του ήταν απαραίτητα και ή τα καταργήσαμε ή καταλάβαμε ότι πρέπει να τα φοράμε ανάποδα με την σχισμή προς τα πίσω και προς το συμφέρον μόνο των εταιριών.


Πέτρο με παρεξήγησες. Την ίδια ακριβώς άποψη έχω με εσένα. Το παραπάνω post όμως ήταν "πάσα" για να μου παρουσιάσεις κάτι σαν αυτό (θεώρησα ότι θα το καταλάβαινες από το emoticon) ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες στο #11 , αλλά ήθελα να σου απαντήσω εκ των πραγμάτων και αντικειμενικά / ιστορικά / τι βρώμικο παιχνίδι παίζεται με την νέα τεχνολογία .
Δεν λέω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητη η τεχνολογία για βελτιώσεις σε κάποια μηχανήματα , αλλά μέχρι ενός αποδεκτού ορίου που αυτό να μην ζημιώνει τον ιδιοκτήτη και ταλαιπωρεί με ηλιθιότητες όπως λέει και ο Papas00zas .

----------


## mliapis2003

Λοιπόν, το έχω ξαναβάλει να πλένει. Κανένα 20λεπτο μετά την έναρξη, από μόνο του μου βγάζει μήνυμα στην οθόνη: θέλετε να διακόψετε το πρόγραμμα; Μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα επανέρχεται, και σε διάστημα 2 λεπτών το ξανάκανε μόνο του 3 φορές. Τώρα συνεχίζει κανονικά. Τονίζω ότι το έχω βάλει σε άλλη μπρίζα που είναι σε διαφορετική γραμμή. 

Κάποια ιδέα;

----------


## mliapis

Upate. Το πλυντήριο ολοκλήρωσε το πρόγραμμα κανονικά....... Τι να πω και τι να κάνω;;;;;;;

----------


## georgis

Μηπως καποιο κουμπι εχει χαλασει πχ εναρξης-παυσης και με τους κραδασμους κανει οτι θελει;

----------


## Papas00zas

Παίζει και καμιά τροφοδοσία,πού ξες με αυτά....Άρα θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί και η πλακέτα προληπτικά-για ψυχρές κυρίως και δευτερευόντως για εξαρτήματα.

----------


## mliapis2003

Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο έχει touch screen οπότε έχω μία ακόμη υποψία ότι μπορεί να είναι αυτό, οπότε φέξε μου και γλίστρισα. Τώρα για να είναι πλακέτα δεν ξέρω, πιστεύω ότι αν ήταν πλακέτα δεν θα δούλευε καθόλου. Τι να πω. Μάλλον θα προσπαθήσω να το γυρίσω πίσω, διότι ναι μεν τώρα πλένει, ακόμη και αν χρειαστεί να το ξανανάψω μία φορά αν σταματήσει, αλλά στο μέλλον είναι σίγουρο ότι θα χειροτερέψει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## tipos

Για να βρεθεί μια βλάβη αυτού του τύπου πρέπει να έχουν βγει όλα τα καπάκια του πλυντηρίου, να γίνει πρώτα οπτικός έλεγχος της καλωδίωσης και μετά αν δεν βρεθεί οπτικά κάποια βλάβη θα πρέπει να μπει σε λειτουργία και να γίνει μέτρηση την στιγμή που παρουσιάζει την βλάβη ώστε να καταλήξεις πιο εξάρτημα έχει πρόβλημα.

----------

greekengineer (23-03-19)

----------

